# A pic for the coyote chasers



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

This guy is Marty Senniker, from Canada and he snares alot of coyotes. It's a old pic that's been around but some of the newer poeple may have not seen it yet.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Thats kinda funny he's the guy who came up with the stinger spring we were talking about in the snare thread.

Griff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Odd how that happened Griff, after I posted that I saw that in the snaring thread. Heard his latest video is really good.


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool,thats a very well insulated barn,thanks for the pic,awsome.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

You a Vulcan or something reading my mind I haven't drank a beer in 2 minutes.:tdo12::help:

Griff


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

John that is just an awesome picture! Thanks for sharing, he is just monstor!! I am not sure if I have ever seen that much fur hanging in one spot before!!Unbelievable

Eric


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I just love that picture. I have looked at it often over the last two months and have come to the conclusion that some of the fur on the roof may be cats as well. What a rich life that guy lives.

A while back I was given the picture by my boss, a trapper also, one day with the caption, "Coyote Problem", and a story about the Alberta Government and Forest Service suggesting an alternative to trapping in order to control the coyote problem Canadian ranchers were having. They probably don't relate and I am not sure if the meeting ever really took place but they sure look/sound funny together. I can't look at the picture anymore without thinking about the story.

At the risk of hijacking the thread, I will apologize in advance but I think many would get a kick out of the story as well.

It goes like this:

The Alberta Government and Alberta Forest Service were presenting an alternative to Alberta ranchers for controlling the coyote population. It seems that after years of the ranchers using the tried and true methods of shooting and/or trapping the predators, the tree-huggers had a 'more hunane' solution.
What they proposed was for the animals to be captured alive, the males would then be castrated and let loose again. Therefore, the population would be controlled and everyone would be happy. Supposeably, this was ACTUALLY proposed to the Alberta Ranching Association and Farming Association by the Alberta Government and the Alberta Forest Service.

All of the ranchers thought about this amazing idea for a couple of minutes. Finally, one of the old boys in the back of the conference room stood up, tipped his hat back and said, "Son, I don't think you understand our problem.
Those coyotes aren't [email protected]#$%^& our sheep - they're eaten' 'em!"
You should have heard the laughter.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

John,
That is a great pic! Just being a backyard trapper myself, I can really appreciate the time and the effort this guy has spent so we can all sit in awe at this great pic.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

259 give or take a few.:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Griff, maybe a hopps and barley mind melt 

Zagman's end of season. I believe 134 coyotes, not bad for a couple of weeks.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Wow... what an awesome picture! The three black ones in the middle?? Rare color phase yotes?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Meg, not common around here, a few in N.Y. where he got those but many more down south. I think he usually gets a few more than 3 each year.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Meg, not common around here, a few in N.Y. where he got those but many more down south. I think he usually gets a few more than 3 each year.


I missed a black coyote 3-4 years ago in Lapeer County and my brother saw another black yote on his way to work 3 weeks ago. Also in Lapeer County.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

CN, I've seen a large amount of pics of black ones from down south, a handfull from the east, but never one from here. I wasn't implying that there were none, just I haven't heard of or seen very many, thus not common


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> CN, I've seen a large amount of pics of black ones from down south, a handfull from the east, but never one from here. I wasn't implying that there were none, just I haven't heard of or seen very many, thus not common


Yeah I know you weren't. I was just stating that I had seen and missed one. The one my brother saw was very close in proximity to where I missed mine and with as large as a coyotes range can be its very plausible it could have been the same animal but I am not sure how long they live. Joe R and I were talking about the possibility that they were the same animal when Ryan saw it two weeks ago. Either way they are rare and missing it 3 times was even more rare!!:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

3 times, don't know if I'd ever admit to that. I'd really like to gt a black one some day. Maybe they'll smell like black licorice instead of a coyote :lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> 3 times, don't know if I'd ever admit to that. I'd really like to gt a black one some day. Maybe they'll smell like black licorice instead of a coyote :lol:


It was an awful turn of events but suffice it to say I was shooting my tricked out remington 22-250 bolt gun and none of those mods made a difference as I dropped all 4 rounds out of my hands and into the snow as he stood 90 yards away looking at me.... I clumsily fumbled round after round into the snow, I feared he was gonna spook at any minute so I jammed on down the tube and took my first shot just as he took off running.....picking bullets up out of the snow I continued to hand load an fire, hand load an fire. It was a beautiful beautiful coyote though....its one of the handful of memories from the outdoors that are seared into my memory. I often wonder how vivid I would remember it if I had got him. :evil:


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Captain, Please, dont miss him next time! Be nice to see you on here in a post with a pic of it! 

MELANISM;
An abnormal development of dark pigmentation in the skin, hair, feathers ect.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here is a pic that was on the forum a couple of years ago of a black coyote in Michigan that we found.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/24311


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Unless I am wrong, melanism is a resessive gene so it doesn't tend to carry on. From what I've read, many things could be in the play, including breeding with dogs, which is widely disreguarded. I have no clue. 
One was taken here, Zagman, I believe took 5 last year (3 we know this year), and I saw a dozen or more from the south last year, you draw the conclusions as I have no (black) dog in this fight  

Excuse me while I take a vacation, see ya in March


----------

